# 5 year anniversity 9-11



## terryl965 (Sep 10, 2006)

I like to take the time to tell al of the victoms and the familys of 9-11 that we may never forget. I lost a cousin on that day and he was more of a brother to me when growing up Frank may you be resting in peace we shall never forget.

:asian:
Terry


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 10, 2006)

.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.september11victims.com/september11victims/victims_list.htm


----------



## Carol (Sep 11, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 11, 2006)

All gave some, some gave all. :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 11, 2006)

.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 11, 2006)

They will always be on our hearts and prayers.:asian:


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 11, 2006)

Robert Fangman was a friend of mine from my old church.  He was a flight attendant on United Airlines Flight 175.  May he and everyone else who fell that day never be forgotten.  :asian:


----------



## MJS (Sep 11, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 11, 2006)

.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 11, 2006)

I should have mentioned that the site I linked to has a list of the victims. If you click on the name you can go to a picture and short biography of them. In that section you can also leave messages for rememberance. 

Maybe some of the folks that lost loved ones can post the individual links so we can know more about the personal conection to this murderous act.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 11, 2006)

.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 11, 2006)

.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 11, 2006)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Sep 11, 2006)

.


----------



## Elayna (Sep 11, 2006)

To all the victims of 9/11 and their families...

I didnt know you. I never met you. But I love you.  I miss you.  
Everyone of you holds a special place in my heart.  A place of hope.  A place of pain. A place of true appreciation.  Though you think you may not have done much, those simple calls made on the plane  and those lives that you touched with your presence before you were taken from us is so much more then any of us could ask for.
Those of you on flight 93, what you did for us was much more then save a building. You saved our hope, our courage and our freedom.    A bulding is much more then concrete and steel.  It is an idea.  It is a dream.  And you saved all of that and more.
For the families that were affected...
No words can express enough of what needs to be said.
I give you my prayers. My heart and my hope.  That you and your familiy will stand proud in knowing your family that has fallen has touched the lives of millions of people and they will never be forgotten.  And in my book they are indeed heroes.
My love to you all. 

My prayer for today and the days after are that these people will not have died in vain. That they will always be remebered.  That there loss will remain sacred amongst us all. 

I cry today for you all. I will smile today for you all.  I will love today for you all.   I will salute you all today. I will be free because of you all today.
May you live forever in our hearts.

May Freedom Reign.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 11, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 11, 2006)

God Bless all of the families and friends of those who fell that day. 
:asian:


----------



## BrandiJo (Sep 11, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 11, 2006)

I served as a grief counselor with The Salvation Army at Ground Zero after 9/11. Those folks are forever in my heart.:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 11, 2006)

.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 11, 2006)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 12, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2006)

Ground Zero Quilt 
Zoom in as it is made of the faces who gave their all that day. 
http://www.gzquilt.com/index.html

:asian:


----------



## Medicineman (Sep 12, 2006)

.  :*(


----------

